# Déverrouiller un iPod



## TIBOX (25 Août 2004)

j'ai un ipod 40 G (avant dernière génération) qui est verrouillé, itunes ne peux pas lire les titres sur un autre ordinateur. Une icone representant un verrou est inscrite au bas de la fenêtre d'itunes quand je selectionne le Ipod.

comment faire pour le déverrouiller ?

merci c'est urgent en plus, pour le taffe...


----------



## TIBOX (25 Août 2004)

quand l'ipod monte dans iTunes, les titres de la bibliothèque de l'iPod sont grisés. Comment faire pour avoir la main sur ces titres que je ne peux écouter.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2004)

TIBOX a dit:
			
		

> quand l'ipod monte dans iTunes, les titres de la bibliothèque de l'iPod sont grisés. Comment faire pour avoir la main sur ces titres que je ne peux écouter.



La solution.


----------

